# Hell Scene!!



## moonlightchild (Aug 10, 2005)

Also need to know some ideas for the devil costume.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

We are going to do a hell scene also, but ours in inside. We are going to do a paper mache cave that they walk into. Then have a larger cave with the devil sitting on a rock.... this will be lit with red light coming from a area that looks like a well or hole in the ground and fog coming from that..... then we will have demons hiding who will jump out..... I don't have any particulars worked out yet. I'll let you know. Do you have any ideas yet ?


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

probably have skulls and bones on the walls of the caves...


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

How about blown up photos of Gridlock Traffic? Now that is hell!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

You could have Lawrence Welk re-runs playing on a TV and a person straped to a chair wathcing it. Large box type fans and silk cloth fake flames would be cool. well if it is outside a real bonfire would make more sense.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

use plenty of red lights and lots of fog ,, with moans and groans as music


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

How about pitch fork torches? And a fire extinguisher for the hay?


----------

